# Any Cello-Double Bass Duets? (Besides the Rossini?)



## PicklePepperPiper

Hi everyone,

My sister and I really want to play some duets, she's a bassist, I'm the cellist. Unfortunately, it's not a combination that's exactly celebrated... or is it? Please, if you can educate us with any duets that you know of, besides the relatively well-known Rossini duets, I would be muchos obligedos 

Standard is not an issue, although we would prefer 'proper' repertiore (whatever that denotes) rather than arrangements of other duets, unless of course they sound excellent and work for the pairing.

-PPP


----------



## Delicious Manager

There are these:

Jean Barrière - Sonata à deux
Fred Bretscheger - Fantasy Duo
Dragonetti - Duo
Georg Abraham Schneider - Presto


----------

